# Mane'n Tail Shampoo



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

I was wondering if any of y'all use Mane'n Tail Shampoo and if it is any good? Thanks!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I did use it for awhile, but found it leaves the coat a bit greasy feeling. 
Found the same on my horses also.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

^ Which is exactly why I've heard it recommended for humans with dry hair.


----------



## PetPony (Jun 18, 2012)

I use it for myself and really like it. I don't have very dry hair though. I was gonna try it on my puppy, too, but now I'm not so sure..


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I used the Mane N Tail medicated shampoo on my boy when he had itches and it worked very well.

Amazon.com: Mane N Tail Pro-Tect Medicated Shampoo: Pet Supplies


----------

